# Arrrrrgh



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Guess who forgot to measure thickness till too late


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I had one of those yesterday. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is to bad. That was going to be a nice looking piece. Bummer but I must say that I have never ever did that.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Bummer but I must say that I have never ever did that.


Really??? I can hardly believe that.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Mo, a little glue and some sandpaper, and I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Mo, a little glue and some sandpaper, and I won't tell anyone.


trouble is that the wood (oak) was green and very soon had shrunk enough that it wouldn't fit together properly.
Maybe I should frame it?? 
Anyone have a "wood stretcher??


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You mean it wasn't designed to look like that? I thought it was a unique magazine holder or something like that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mo..... They say if it don't hold soup it is "art"


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Ouch, allways check the thickness but you no that now.
Cheers
Pete


----------

